
“Disable Intel Hyper-Threading” says Theo de Raadt - rev
https://marc.info/?l=openbsd-tech&m=152910536208954
======
bigato
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17325456](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17325456)

